# How many goats do you own???



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

*How many goats do you own?? Are you planning on getting more goats? *
We have 11.
1 cashmere
1 dairy x
10 boers

We will be getting more boers in the future.. and we are keep any does that will be born.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

3 mini nubian does
1 mini nubian buck
6 mini babies
1 heart stealing wether (alpineX?)  
___
11


----------



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

At this moment I have 8 pygmy's


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, I have:

Pygoras - 6 (2 kids)

Cashmeres - 11 (5 kids)

Nigerian Dwarfs - 11 (5 kids, 4 sold)

Opps :roll:


----------



## Pheonix08 (Mar 9, 2008)

4 Alpines
2 Obers
9 nubians


----------



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

wow DI 
28 goats.. lol that will b me in the next couple of years.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

10 Nigerian Dwarfs 
1 Mini ober


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

3 pb nubians
1 saanen
2 snubians

Im hoping to keep my numbers low hopefully at 4


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

1 Boer/Alpine
getting a Nubian/Alpine next weekend
and may be getting a Alpine/Lamancha,or Nubian next month.. I hope so :lol:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

2 Nubians, two more on the way one is a buckling and the other is a pregnant doe.
and 1 boer wether (hopefully going to a new home soon)


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

2 Nubians
1 Nubian x Alpine
2 Mini Nubian Mix Kids (both for sale)
2 Pygmy (1 is for sale)
3 Pygmy x Nigerian (1 is for sale)
3 Nigerian
2 Mini Nubian
1 Snubian (for sale)

16 Total  
Jeesh - to be honest, I didn't even realize I was up to that many ! hahaha !

Plus I will be getting another mini nubian (from Eliya) in May, and possibly another nigerian (from Stacey ?) in July or so.


----------



## gnomes'n'goats (Oct 8, 2007)

4 alpine does
5 alpine doelings
3 alpine bucklings
1 boer/savanna buckling

Selling two of the alpine bucklings but keeping everybody else.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Obviously I have not spent enough time with you 'enablers' ... I only have two (Nigerian Dwarfs) and they aren't even here yet. They are two weeks old!! Waiting... waiting... waiting.....


----------



## harmonygoats (Nov 20, 2007)

To many!
lamancha-16
grades-15
alpines-2
1 minimancha (who thinks she is a house pet)


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh jeez....too many!

6 Sr. Nubian does
8 Jr. Nubian does(three to be sold)
4 Nubian bucks(one to be sold, one to be a freezer wether)

1 Kiko cross doe(for sale)
2 Kiko cross doelings(for sale)
1 Kiko cross buckling(my 4-H market goat)

A total of 22 goats. Year end total after everyone is sold: 13...all Nubians!


----------



## Sybil (Dec 21, 2007)

I have never been able to keep more than one breed with my alpines! So alpines have always won out.
2 wethers
7 american does
1 french buck
1 american buck
Sue


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

None- 
however I am owned by 2 Boer Does and 2 Boer doelings and one Boer bucking living somewhere else for now.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

7 goats

3 nigerian dwarfs
3 pygmies
1 boer/pygmy/dairy wether 

selling 1 pygmy and purchasing 1 nigerian dwarf


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I haven't counted yet :lol: I'm pretty sure we've made it past the hundred mark this year though with all these kids. My brother counted 40 kids in his herd, I think I have around 20 or so.............


----------



## NightHawk (Mar 9, 2008)

Permenant Residents include...
-Saanen/Alpine Doe
-1/2 Nubian, 1/4 Saanen, 1/4 Alpine Doe
-Saanen Buck

But of course their are the yearly kids that some each spring
-5 born this year
-2 from last year that aren't sold yet

Wow, that makes 10 goats! I didn't realize I had so many!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

22 goats, 2 of which are going to new homes in early may. All Nigerians.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

1 Reg. ND Buck
1 Reg. ND doe
1 pygmy buck
1 pygmy/ND buckling
3 pygmy/ND does
1 Pygmy/ ND doeling

2 ND/Pygmy wethers til they get picked up in a week.

8 "PERMANENT" Goaties


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

2 Nubians
1 Pygmy 

Only 3.


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

2 Nubian Does
2 nubian doelings (keeping 1 :stars: )
1 nubian buckling


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

1 boer/ :? savanna :? buckling


----------



## Tog Lovers (Oct 10, 2007)

Right now only 3. 2 Toggenburg does and 1 Toggenburg buckling. But I think after going to a larger farm today and seeing a very large herd that Hubby is interested in more. :leap: :leap:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Nine alpine does Four kids and one buck.
beth


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Too many. :ROFL:

1 pygmy wether
8 pygmy does
1 pygmy buck
1 pygmy/nigi buck
1 nubian x wether
2 nubian bucks
3 nubian does (with 2 bred and due this month or next.)

Leaving me with 17 goats. :shocked:


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

oh yea
selling 3
buying 1
maybe 2...?...
lol


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Tami, Savanna's are a meat breed. They look kind of like a Boer, but they are all white. They are supposed more hardy than a Boer, too.

OT: Do you still have Ranger and Kiefer?


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, I have a 4 year old, a yearling, 2 LaMancha doe kids and 2 LaMancha/Saanen doe kids, 1 LaMancha/Saanen buck kid who will probably go in the freezer, and one LaMancha buck kid that will be my herd sire for next kidding season. So, if i'm counting right that is about 7 goats, and I started with 2 LaManchas this year.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

Jacquie
no i don't have the twins any more  
the kids decided they didn't want to do the cart thing and DH said i couldn't feed wethers with the price of it all  
HOWEVER
i talked to my local 4h group and found a family with 4 kids in 4h and they were thrilled to have them! :thumb: 
i only sold them for $50 each
(they refused to take them for free)
the mom just emailed me yesterday and told me how well the boys are doing and told me to expect to see them at the fair this year!:leap:
can't wait!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

With feed prices....you really can't keep anything that is just eating food. So I understand! I am glad you found them a good home.  They are big brothers now...Precious had buck/doe twins. You can see Pandora and Pipin in the photogenic section thread title "The Nubian Clan".


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

Too many.

1 nubian sweet wether
1 nupine
1 pure nubian
2 american alpines
1 boer cross
2 50% reg.nubians
Kids
1 pure alpine doe
1 boer cross nubian buckling [will be our pack wether]
1 boer cross nubian doe [sold]
1 50% nubian buckling [both him and above doe are sold to friend as well cared for pets]
1 50% nubian doeling [very nice, probably sell at upcoming show or something]


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

what does a nupine look like?
sounds like an interesting combo


(OT)
any one in the ny area have an alpine or nubian doe for sale?
also, looking for 2 boer wethers for 4h
thanx in advance


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

Nupines are super cute!! They have airplane ears, quirky personalities, and strait noses. The body shape is in between an alpine and a nubian. I think a Nupine should be an ADGA breed.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok here we go - 

Pygmy - 
2 does - both pregnant

Unregistered Nigerian - 
1 doeling
2 wethers

Registered Nigerian - 
4 does - all 4 pregnant
1 buck
1 buckling

Boers - 
1 buckling (90% Boer 10% Spanish
1 Doe ( 50% Boer 50% Saanen) Pregnant
1 Doe (75% Boer 25% Saanen) Pregnant
1 Doeling (50% Boer 50% Nigerian)

On Site but sold - 
1 Unregistered Nigerian doe 
2 Unregistered Nigerian bucklings


Then we have - 
3 dogs
2 Quarter Horse mares
1 Paint mare
1 3 day old colt

AND - 2 calves that should be here in a couple weeks!


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

I have 22 boers
9 does
2 bucks
9 "08 kids 6 girls, 3 boys
2 pet wethers


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

I have:

1 Boer wether (sweetest goat ever!! I love being on Baby watch stake outs with this one! He just wants to cuddle with you and sleep on your lap! Great blanket for those long wintery nights all my does love to tease me with!! LOL!!)
2 Boer doelings
1 Myotonic wether (also very affectionate)
1 Nubian doe (PREGGERS!!)
1 Dorper Lamb (has nurological issues)
10 pygmies (3 bucks, 7 does--2 preggers!)

THEN:
1 Miniature donkey
2 Buff Orpington hens
2 Rhode Island Red (1 hen 1 rooster)
2 Black astrolope hens 
1 Mystery Hen (LOL!)
1 Mallard duck
3 toy poodles
2 Heelers (my goat doggies!!)

If you want to see pictures you can go to my website: http://www.FinePygmyPals.com

CJ


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

1 Kiko/Spanish doe
1 Saanen/Kiko/Spanish doeling
1 Saanen/Kiko/Spanish buckling (for sale)

1 Boer cross doeling
1 Boer cross doe
1 Boer cross buckling
1 Boer cross wether (my cousins)

2 Myotonic bucks (1 for sale)
4 myotonic bucklings (for sale; 2 polled)
3 myotonic does; 2 with blue eyes and 1 polled

1 commercial buck with blue eyes...he isnt here yet

So in all, I have 16 goats


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow, this makes you realize what you really have.


All mine are Cashmere

3 Bucks
4 Wethers (All Sold)
9 Does (2 Sold)
6 Baby Does (3 Sold)

22 total, with 9 sold. 

I think I better look at selling more of them.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Jeez...... I feel like I barely have enough to respond:

5 pygoras: 3 does & 2 wethers

Hopefully more to be added when my spot comes up in the reserve list. 

Spend my "economic stimulus check" on bills? No way = it's going for more goats! :leap:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

My check's probably going on goat related stuff. We have a semen tank so I might shop around for some interesting straws to put in it.


----------



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

some of yous have alot of goats... i did think i had a lot to now..lol.. we got another buck! noo.. stupid thingd peeing on themselfs.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I forgot to add that I do plan on getting more goats....I will always want more, I am addicted


----------



## goat_farmer_pinki (Apr 25, 2008)

I only have two. 

One Boer and the other I'm not really sure she was just so sad and unhealthy when I got her I had to save the poor thing. But I am going to look at some goats this weekend so maybe my number will increase.

But I do have:
7 dogs of all shapes, sizes, and breeds most being rescues.
5 cats 3 we're rescues.
5 fish 2 were rescues.
20 head of cattle.

*I do alot of rescues I'm just a sap when it comes to any kind of animal.*


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

that is wonderful that you rescue animals! I would love to rescue but I just dont have the room for any rescued animals.


----------



## goat_farmer_pinki (Apr 25, 2008)

This morning we went and got a new baby goat shes so cute her name is Milk Dud. I'm hoping to get some good pictures of everyone today after shes settled in. I also have my eye set on another doe but I'm going to think on it tonight. So I"m now up to three goats and maybe some babies on the way my Nanny seems to be getting a bit plump.

Sarah


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

is your buck still intact? If he is I would make sure he isn't in with your baby girl. She can get pregnant as early as 2 months old and you dont' want that!

Congrats on the new addition


----------



## goat_farmer_pinki (Apr 25, 2008)

Our Buck (Bodacious) isn't even on the same side of the farm as our Does (Sunshine and Milk Dud)...when Sunshine isn't in heat she hates him. She's the boss around here. Bodacious is very confused he was raised by a dog so he believes hes a dog. He thinks that chasing the cats and squirrels is a very normal activity for him. The reason for getting Milk Dud was because Sunshine needed a companion. It is taking some time for her to get used to Milk Dud. Shes been the baby a while now and she wasn't sure about sharing the attention. Today I've noticed they have taken up much better. I know I have some crazy animals. I was suprised that Milk Dud didnt cry alot last night it being the first night away from her mommy but she didnt she done really well and I'm so glad. Today everyone was playing and happy. It seems to be going well. I also didnt mention that Bodacious is in with the cattle so he's not lonely his best friend is a calf thats taken up with him after its mommy died. I know its strange but as long as everyones happy. Its really a long long story how all our animals became our animals like I mentioned most are rescues and I had to make do. I've got kittens that were bottled raised on goat milk. A 3 year old dog that is deaf and blind in one eye he was born that way. Dad tells everyone he lives at the zoo lol. Atleast thats what it feels like. I think only Milk Dud and two of our dogs are not actually rescues.

Sarah


----------



## rlittlecritters (Apr 27, 2008)

10 registered Pygmies 
(2 wethers and 8 does (3 kidded in April and 2 due in May))
6 (soon to be registered) pygmy kids 
(3 bucks and 3 does)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

add two to my list - a boy and girl, Aspen just kidded


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

MissMM, Don't feel bad with so few goats, we all had that many at one time. You will be up there with us very soon. :stars:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah mine all own me too!!

Right now 22 I think...one Boer doeling just went to her new home, with pygmies!
All Boers are registered as well as one Nubian. Her unregistered quads going to a return customer as well as one Boer buckling.
Someone else is taking my two reg 50% yrlngs and two Boer doelings.
Now we have to decide if we should buy our own buck or a ton of hay. :shrug: 
But then again we wont' be going thru as much. Either we travel to lease buck or keep one. We arent set up yet for a resident buck.

Then theres two barn kitties about 8 chickens and an LGD. Yellow Front Amazon isn't getting her fair share of reasonable attention.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

My herd is in a changing pattern right now. Some of the seniors are moving out and some juniors are taking their place etc.

Currently we own 17 senior does. 3 are leaving next weekend.
We have retained 6 doelings this year as well so our total doe herd will be 20.
We have 9 bucks here right now. 1 senior buck is leaving next weekend, 1 is here for studding and 1 is for sale. That leaves us with 6 plus we're retaining 1 of our own bucklings. So we have a total of 7 bucks. Yes too many but I have such a hard time letting them go! Haha

Oh and by the way, we raise Nigerian Dwarfs.


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

5 - ND senior does (1 sold) 
6 - ND junior does (2 won't be arriving til later)
1- LaMancha doe
1 - LaMancha doeling
3 - ND senior bucks
2 - ND junior bucks (1 sold & 1 for sale)
1 - LaMancha buckling (arriving later)
2 - LaPine bucklings (sale pending) 

21 total for now which is about 11 more than the plan but I NEED them. :shrug: 


Kristen


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm very impatiently waiting for my name to come up on the reserve list to pick the kids I want from Spring of 2008. I hope to add at least 2 does and a herdshire. Maybe a few more next fall. It's hard to keep myself from bugging the breeder about how long I have to wait until my spot comes up to choose.

These gas prices are starting to eat into my goat budget :hair:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Boy do I hear you about gas prices MissMM!! One good reason to get our own buck. As things are, the truck is only used for hauling hay or goats..I don't go anywhere other than the feed store..a 6 mi round trip once a week.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

6 miles? You're lucky. I live 58 miles from the nearest WalMart and 45 from the nearest feed store & they don't have a clue about goats. The nearest goat-savvy vet around here is over 75 miles away. 

Maybe I"ll train a goat to pull me in a cart to work. 35 miles one way..... we can work up to it :worried:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

MissMM said:


> Maybe I"ll train a goat to pull me in a cart to work. 35 miles one way..... we can work up to it :worried:


 :ROFL: :ROFL: I could just see you being pulled by your Pygora's. That would be a site. :slapfloor:


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

I guess I might have some of you guys beat...... which isent a good thing lol

16 adult bucks, several of them are for sale at the moment

26 adult does

4 youngsters doelings that I am keeping

grand total of 46 nigerian dwarf goats.....oh dear, I think I have too many lol


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

OMG - that is a lot of goats. You must have quite a system down to deal with that many!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

WOW! some of you have a lot of goats. I hope that it is not contagious. I have: 
1 Alpine/Ober doe and her 6 week old wether
1 Alpine doe pregnant due end of May
1 Alpine/Ober/Nigerian pregnant due end of May (she is looking very round)
Suellen


----------



## lilbird (Mar 30, 2008)

I currently have 
1. ND doe (cinnie) kidded twice with twins...retained female last year...sold this years twins 
2. ND doe (Boots Cinnie's daughter) single doeling (BeBe) 3 generations! BeBe has been sold but I get to keep her until 1st of June! I will probably cry!!! She is like her mother... A LapGoat!!!!
3. ND 5 month old blue eyed doeling she is finally eating out of my hand...

My Buck has gone to live at a horse rescue he was pgymy/ND cross

Still working on a new buck...
We also have about 10 Buffalo...8 Elk cows soon to calf...a beautiful 5 year old elk bull and 2 two year old elk bulls....

Jill


----------

